# Self Publishing - Links to Useful Articles and Resources



## PiP (Apr 22, 2018)

So you've finished your first novel what next?

I have created this thread for members to share useful resources in terms of links to relevant articles or books. 

_New members, please do not use this thread as an opportunity to promote your own articles or books. Please contact PiP or Gumby before posting.

_*

Better Business Bureau USA
**
Vanity and Subsidy Publishers
*


> Vanity publishing and conventional publishing differ in an important aspect: money. The conventional publishing company accepts manuscripts and reviews them. If, in the company's judgment, a book has commercial potential, the publisher will decide to risk its own money to have the book published and promoted. The vanity or subsidy publisher requires the author to underwrite either a partial or total amount of publishing and promoting the book. Thus, the risk to the publisher is nominal, enabling them to accept many manuscripts which conventional publishers reject as a poor investment ...


Read more *<<<**HERE**>>>*

-----------

*Indies Unlimited

Vanity Presses v Self--Publishing*



> Over the years we’ve have several posts regarding companies that some call vanity presses or vanity publishers. About three years ago we had an entire series of posts about these companies, called #PublishingFoul. Five years ago there were two major players in this arena: PublishAmerica and Author Solutions with a few other smaller companies using the same business model ...



Read more *<<<**HERE>>>*


----------

